# 5 Pieces of Shop Equipment to Simplify At-Home Car Repair



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> A look at five basic pieces of shop equipment to help breeze through at-home car repair
> 
> Whether you’re new to the world of at-home car repair, or you’re a DIY veteran looking to expand your home repair capabilities, adding a few affordable and effective products to your car repair toolkit can help make a wide range of tasks easier and faster.
> 
> Is car repair your hobby? Passion? A way to save a few bucks? In any case, you’ll find no shortage of options to add convenience and efficiency to the mix when it’s time to wrench on your ride.


Read more about the 5 Pieces of Shop Equipment to Simplify At-Home Car Repair


----------

